# sendmail won't start

## caliban

oke i tried the the following post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23703&highlight=mail

The thing is now that sendmail is not starting, it says : 

* Starting sendmail                               [!!]

and for the rest noting happens, if I check with a ps -aux | grep sendmail it won't show up as running..... 

anybody any tips[/url]

----------

## kabutor

tail /var/log/mail.log

----------

## caliban

the thing is there is none.. I can't find mail.log

----------

## rtn

 *caliban wrote:*   

> the thing is there is none.. I can't find mail.log

 

What syslog application are you using?  Did you unmerge or stop ssmtp?

--rtnLast edited by rtn on Mon Jan 27, 2003 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caliban

oke I tryed some stuff with metalog... which I still don't understand but hell got some info...

this what was in my /var/log/mail/current : 

Jan 27 16:40:08 [sSMTP mail] newalias is meaningless to sSMTP: it doesn't do aliases.

Jan 27 16:40:08 [sSMTP mail] -bd is not supported by sSMTP sendmail. Use rSMTP under inetd instead.

Jan 27 16:40:08 [sSMTP mail] Mail queue is empty.

hopefully somebody understands this... because I don't

----------

## rtn

If you're going to use sendmail, you won't need ssmtp.  Unmerge it.

--rtn

----------

## caliban

oke thats unmerged so what's next, sendmail still won't start

----------

## reticent

now that ssmtp is gone you must merge sendmail into the system

----------

## caliban

I almost positive that's already done.. but I reemerged it

I after I tried to start sendmail, wat did work I found this in my mail.log:

Jan 27 19:19:28 harmen sm-mta[7833]: daemon MTA: problem creating SMTP socket

Jan 27 19:19:28 harmen sm-mta[7833]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon MTA: server SMTP socket wedged: exiting

Looks like he can't open the smtp socket ?????? WHY?????

----------

## caliban

It's getting stranger and stranger now if I start sendmail with sendmail start I'm getting :

Starting sendmail     !!

if I check with ps -aux | grep sendmail it gives me :

root      8157  0.0  0.3  4480 1888 ?        S    19:50   0:00 sendmail: accepting connections

while if do sendmail stop it says it's niot running?????????????????????

----------

## rtn

 *caliban wrote:*   

> It's getting stranger and stranger now if I start sendmail with sendmail start I'm getting :
> 
> Starting sendmail     !!
> 
> if I check with ps -aux | grep sendmail it gives me :
> ...

 

kill it by hand.  run /etc/init.d/sendmail zap

Then try /etc/init.d/sendmail start and /etc/init.d/sendmail stop.

--rtn

----------

## caliban

tried it, done it, didn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## rtn

 *caliban wrote:*   

> tried it, done it, didn't work 

 

What happened?  You killed sendmail then it wouldn't start again?

--rtn

----------

